# Newall Dro Info



## astjp2 (Apr 25, 2015)

Learned something new today, I was able to get a 10 uM Microsyn reader head to work with a 5 uM rod.  I also learned that the 10 uM goes to .0001 and the 5Um reads to .000001 on  a DP700 display.  I had some parts that I was able to try out installing it on a Jet JDM18 mill.  Now I just need to verify accuracy with a .0001 indicator.  Tim

I will try to see how the 10 uM rod with a 5 uM reader works in the near future.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 25, 2015)

astjp2,  I hope this works out for you, that is some mighty fine resolution if its true.  I love the 10 year old Newall on my mill, resolution is only .0002 on both scales, but it is dead nuts perfect and I make very square parts.   I would love to put a Newall on my new 16 x 40 lathe, but I can not find a deal anywhere, unlike 10 years ago when I bought my mill package for less than a grand.  If you know of a source for Newall  lathe DRO kits at good prices please advise.  I really do not want glass scales or something from the land of counterfeits.  Let us know if the resolution you are showing on your scales proves out.

Thank you
michael


----------



## astjp2 (Apr 25, 2015)

Well the mill I am doing is at work, I picked up a DP900 on the bay for myself, they were asking 1899, I offered 1200 and they took it.  I was shocked that they did but it will be a year before I get it on my lathe.  The DP700 was something 2300 from MSC but that came with the 5uM scales.  I hope this works out.  I have a lot of question on how well these work compared to the glass scales.  I will learn as I get it done.  Tim


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 27, 2015)

I have never heard anyone say a bad thing about Newall.  They are very accurate and repeat to the same spot with the same data time and time again, which is what is important to me.  I make very square parts on my mill thanks to the Newall.   I would be very hesitant to buy anything else based on this experience.  Plus I really like how small the scales are.

michael


----------

